# Just what is so attractive about Excel ?!



## Jaafar Tribak (Aug 11, 2006)

Love to know what your thoughts are, you XL fans, as to what makes Excel so popular or even so potentially addictive ?

In reality, I hardly if ever, need Excel at work. However, I just can't help but play around with some XL formulae or VBA snippets almost every day in my free time.

I have ,for some time now, been very busy trying to learn a different software but I somehow nostalgically keep on coming back to this and other XL forums even if I don't really have the time to actively participate.

Just why do we love Excel so much ?   :wink: 

Regards.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, Jaafar,

You can knead Excel like clay.

kind regards,
Erik

about your signature: If God can't lead you to Truth, just check out why by studying history. Allow Him to knead you.


----------



## Scott Huish (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't tell anyone but they put caffeine in it!


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 16, 2006)

I like it because it is powerful, yet logical and intuitive.  Access is just as powerful, but isn't nearly as intuitive.  I use both extensively and like both.  I believe Excel is much easier to teach than Access.

In my opinion, here are three advantages Excel has over Access (especially considering VBA):
1.  Macro Recorder
2.  Debugging is easier
3.  On-line documentation is better


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry for responding late... Just came back from a short Holiday in Istanbul. - Beautiful place !



> Don't tell anyone but they put caffeine in it!


Caffeine in Excel  ?... ah ! That's why I've been fidgetting like mad then ! !   Sounds like a good substitute for filter coffee though   



> I like it because it is powerful, yet logical and intuitive


Yes *intuitive* and compact is definitely what makes Excel more attractive than Access and easier to use.




> Hi, Jaafar,
> 
> You can knead Excel like clay.
> 
> ...


Erik.

Speaking of God and Excel programming ....If one has an urge to play God, what better way than doing computer programming... One can then enslave Excel and knead their spreadsheet applications the way they want   

Regards.


----------



## Haluk (Aug 27, 2006)

> Sorry for responding late... Just came back from a short Holiday in Istanbul. - Beautiful place !



So close to me ... , be my guest next time. Nice to hear that, you loved Istanbul.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Aug 28, 2006)

> > Sorry for responding late... Just came back from a short Holiday in Istanbul. - Beautiful place !
> 
> 
> 
> So close to me ... , be my guest next time. Nice to hear that, you loved Istanbul.



I loved those little old Ottoman _Medresas_ in *SultanAhmet* where you can peacefuly enjoy all kind of aromatic _Nargilas_ with mint tea in dream surroundings...It's like travelling back to the time of the Sultans .  

I love the turkish culture but can't speak a word of turkish whose grammar is supposedly one of the most difficult to learn  

Will definitely visit Turkey again when I get a chance.

_allahaısmarladık!_


----------

